# pain during ovulation



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hi, just wondering if somebody else on this list has very bad pain during the ovulation...My pains last 3 days more or less, in the lower abdomen and feel like something wants to come out.....only being on the pill prevents the pain, since i don't have any more ovulation....what do you take to ease the pain? any antiinflammatory med to recommend me?Any answer will be very appreciated...take care


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Sabry,Sorry to hear you're in pain... I take one Tylenol 3 for my pelvic pain. It works for 4 hours or so. Sometimes I alternate with Anaprox (antiinflammatory). In Canada, you need a prescription; in the States, you can get it over the counter - my Mom lives in Florida and she gets it that way). I also find Robaxacet to be pretty good when I have pain during my period.Good luck!Nat


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Sabry,That is the worst time for me at ovulation I get terrible pain, my IBS gets alot worse. In fact, I have it right now, and have missed 2 days of work. Went to the "family" doctor, heard the "IBS", put on some donnatal and on my way I went. I was also told to make an appointment with my gastro guy (again), but after a while it gets a little frustrating. Between the family doc, the gyno, and the gastro, and no definate straight answer it's enough to send you to a psych doc.







Scary....


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Hi sabry,Pain at ovulation was the number one symptom of my having endometriosis. But it wasn't an easy journey discovering this, nor will my outcome be the same as yours, necessarily. I can only tell you my situation.Many many years ago I had noticeable pain during ovulation. I didn't know immediately that the pattern occurred during ovulation, but figured it out. I had read a little about endometriosis, and thought perhaps it was what I had. I asked my gyn, but he disregarded it. He said that I didn't fit the so-called typical profile (I emphasize this was many years ago; things have changed and they know more about endometriosis now). He said he thought that, since I have IBS, I was reacting to the release of the egg. That since my colon was already so sensitive, that the egg release irritated that area. I also noticed I tended to have D during that time, so also thought perhaps the "soreness" was due to the D sessions.However, the pain only increased. It started out maybe lasting for a couple of days. It steadily increased--in both length and intensity--until I had very bad pain for about 7 days, starting at ovulation.The same doctor read more about endometriosis, and discovered that I did indeed have it when he performed his first laparoscopy on me.To make a long story short, I have had a total of three laps, during which my doc lasered whatever endometrial tissue he could get to and see. (BTW, it can be microscopic and it can grow back.) In addition, I have endometriosis on my intestine, and in my case it is too dangerous to try to get rid of this tissue in this location.At this point, I have debilitating pain for 10 to 12 days (sometimes more) starting at ovulation, as well as every morning (pressure on bladder makes the endo, where I have it, worse). I have pain from the endo at other times too now. I also have adhesions. I am on narcotic pain medication for my endometriosis.I tell you all this because I remember how puzzled I was so many years ago about why I had pain during ovulation, and because I wouldn't want you to wait years and years before you got your answer.I suggest you read up on endometriosis on the Internet and see if you recognize any other symptoms. Then maybe ask your gyn about this possibility. I don't know your age or your personal situation, but endometriosis can affect one's fertility, so knowledge is power. (BTW, I have two wonderful children and fertility was not, thank goodness, a problem for me, but it can be.)*Also, you should know, a doctor cannot determine whether you have endometriosis without a laparoscopy.*And, as I can attest, one can have both IBS and endometriosis.I hope this helps you some. I hope you don't wind up having endometriosis, but it is something you should investigate. Take care.P.S. Nat and Brenda, if your pain is pretty bad, have you checked out endometriosis as a possible cause?


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I can definitely tell when I'm ovulating. I try not to have intercourse during that time because it hurts too bad. Also, it hurts to run (not that I run for exercise mind you...). It lasts about 2-3 days for me.


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I have had 2 laps in 2 years, last one resulting in the removal of a fibroid, ruptured cyst (right side) and scar tissue. I started developing all this mid cycle pain after the last lap I had done. My tubes are scarred also. This scar tissue had my organs stuck together and I was not told it was endo or adhesions etc...just scar tissue. My left ovary was stuck to my colon. I was told by one gyno that I'm getting this pain now because everything is working right? Never had bad periods before this so I wonder if maybe I have developed adhesions? again? I'm leary about more surgery and developing adhesions. I have no kids, (which at this point is okay due to my age) my options were to rebuild the uterus (fibroid was in uterine wall) or have a hysterectomy. I also worry about surgery around my bladder and intestines. Right now I'm too scared to make a decision on what to do next. And since the last surgery gave me symptoms don't have the confidence to proceed.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Kes to answer you question, I had a lap 10 years ago because of the same pain that I am feeling now. Since all my tests were normal (2 pelvic ultrasounds, 1 endovaginal ultrasouns, colonoscopy, blood test, urine tests...), my GP referred me to a GYN. The appointement is only on January 28th - sadly enough, because my pain never goes away... My GP spoke of having another lap to check things out. I won't rest till I get it...Nat


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hello, thank you all for your reply...i had also a lap but to check the bowel and appendix, they didn't tell me anything about endo, only that my colon is a little longer and bigger....anyway, if i am on the pill, i do not have pain....but i would like to stop the pill for some time....anyway, thanks again to you all


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

This is not uncommon.I have excruciating IBS spasms and C during ovulation. I am 34 and never miss a cycle. I have had all tests done and no endo. found. Still, please have tests done because maybe they can help you..I can relate, as I suffer greatly and do not know what to do. B.C. pills only make me sick every day instead of a few days a month. We should share info as best we can...isn't it horrible?


----------

